# car trailer



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

What size trailer is ideal for towing a regal? is 16ft too small?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

16ft would be minimum.. I got a 18 foot tilt for my 64 and it's just right. I would personally go 18 or longer. I'm gonna put a winch on mine and it will take some room up front. Also have to think about the future if you want a bigger car or trailer someone elses ride. Also make sure you get a trailer that can hold the weight of whatever car your going to trailer. Mine is a 10k-


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

16ft is cool for a gbody. if u want one u plan to keep upgrade from the normal 3500lb axles to save on tire lift.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

16ft is ok but the longer the trailer the better stability your gona have. If your gona buy one might as well go with an 18ft. I have an 18ft for my 69 but I used my friends 20 footer one time to go to Cali and you could tell the the difference in handeling, plus the 20ft trailer had bigger tires..


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My trailer is 16' x 7 inches my Monte Calro sits nicely on it. Handles very good has 10000 pound dual axles and is balanced to a T. Mind you if your towing your ride with a small truck thats when your asking for trouble. I have a 3500 dually and I have no issues at all besides parking lots being to small for a crew cab dually and a trailer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 4 2011, 10:39 PM~20018511
> *What size trailer is ideal for towing a regal? is 16ft too small?
> *















8 and a half by 18


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

<==IMAGO Trailer Manufacturing.

My advice. 
**5,200lb axles. Stay away from 3,500lb axles.
**18' - 20'
**Wind/rock deflector.
**Spare wheel.
*Radial tires.
*Four wheel brakes.
*Winch.
*Longer, smooooth ramps.
*Ramps that "lock" when driving your car up.
*Removable fenders.

This is my advice in order of importance.

The longer trailer allows you to shift the cars weight where you desire/need it.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the help....I'm gonna start looking for an 18ft. Anyone use anti-sway bars? I used a 16ft uhaul trailer to tow a juiced fleetwood with my ram 1500 and it was all over the road. (maybe the weight wasn't loaded right) :dunno:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

AZTEK Trailers in Fontana, CA made me a custom one with everything the way I wanted it for $1,900.00 18' long x 8 1/2' wide.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 6 2011, 02:54 PM~20027676
> *AZTEK Trailers in Fontana, CA made me a custom one with everything the way I wanted it for $1,900.00 18' long x 8 1/2' wide.
> *


 :0 thats less then people are askin on craigslist


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 6 2011, 11:54 AM~20027676
> *AZTEK Trailers in Fontana, CA made me a custom one with everything the way I wanted it for $1,900.00 18' long x 8 1/2' wide.
> *


Peter, that is the deal of the century! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They made it the way you wanted and at a steal. I guarantee that nobody can touch that deal for a new trailer. Would probably be worth it to come from out of Califas for one too!  Wish I had heard of this deal before I got mine!  Oh well, I will pass the word on to those w/o trailers yet! :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 PM~20027802
> *Peter, that is the deal of the century! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: They made it the way you wanted and at a steal.  I guarantee that nobody can touch that deal for a new trailer.  Would probably be worth it to come from out of Califas for one too!   Wish I had heard of this deal before I got mine!  Oh well, I will pass the word on to those w/o trailers yet! :biggrin:
> *


I think they have a shop in Arizona and in Texas if I remember correctly but call them at the one I know for sure in Fontana, CA. I also got it with dove tail and 6" ramps for them cars that are not lifted and sit low, spare tire, electric breaks and like I said made the way I wanted with the floor of the trailer and the frame of the trailer flush so when you sit down on the edge of the trailer it's flat and comfortable so if you go there do ask for all the extras because all I did was ask the salesman and that was by waking in and just asking and it only took like 2 weeks to make it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

You might want to Google them on pirate4x4. You might be surprised.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 6 2011, 01:52 PM~20028583
> *I think they have a shop in Arizona and in Texas if I remember correctly but call them at the one I know for sure in Fontana, CA.  I also got it with dove tail and 6" ramps for them cars that are not lifted and sit low, spare tire, electric breaks and like I said made the way I wanted with the floor of the trailer and the frame of the trailer flush so when you sit down on the edge of the trailer it's flat and comfortable so if you go there do ask for all the extras because all I did was ask the salesman and that was by waking in and just asking and it only took like 2 weeks to make it.
> *


You remember the place in AZ Bro? I am wanting to get a 18 ft dove tail.

thanks


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 6 2011, 01:46 PM~20027638
> *thanks for the help....I'm gonna start looking for an 18ft. Anyone use anti-sway bars? I used a 16ft uhaul trailer to tow a juiced fleetwood with my ram 1500 and it was all over the road. (maybe the weight wasn't loaded right)  :dunno:
> *


The u-haul trailer will work fine if you back the car up on to the trailer so the hydro batteries are over the hitch. I pulled my impala on to the trailer and i thought it was going to airborne down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 6 2011, 05:21 PM~20029544
> *The u-haul trailer will work fine if you back the car up on to the trailer so the hydro batteries are over the hitch. I pulled my impala on to the trailer and i thought it was going to airborne down the road. :biggrin:
> *


I agree. Just be sure to get the wider u-haul. They stock at least two different widths and one wont fit the an Impala on 13x7's.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

2000 FEATHERLITE 18X7. IMPALA FITS SNUG CAUSE OF THE EDGE LIP. BUT WORTH EVERY DIME!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT U NEED 20'R!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 7 2011, 01:43 AM~20032639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20032639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like mine with out the diamondplate. Better than Big Tex, they don't wrap the tongue bar go all the way back in one piece. I also got a cutout in the back so that you can get closer to the rear axle for strapping up.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20018511
> *What size trailer is ideal for towing a regal? is 16ft too small?
> *


FOR ME A 16FT TRAILER IS PERFECT HUNDREDS OF MILES ON THE ROAD AND NO PROBLEMS AT ALL.....


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 8 2011, 10:07 PM~20045684
> *FOR ME A 16FT TRAILER IS PERFECT HUNDREDS OF MILES ON THE ROAD AND NO PROBLEMS AT ALL.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal! :worship: do you have a lot of batts?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 10 2011, 11:32 PM~20064925
> *nice regal! :worship: do you have a lot of batts?
> *


THANKS BRO  6 BATTS


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20018511
> *What size trailer is ideal for towing a regal? is 16ft too small?
> *



GO WITH THE 18 BRO BECAUSE EVERYONE GRADUATES TO A IMPALA


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 5 2011, 08:43 PM~20024598
> *<==IMAGO Trailer Manufacturing.
> 
> My advice.
> ...


*X's 2*


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREENLIGHT_@Mar 12 2011, 01:48 AM~20072491
> *GO WITH THE 18 BRO BECAUSE EVERYONE GRADUATES TO A IMPALA
> *


already did


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Mar 5 2011, 06:58 PM~20023976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA, THATS NOT A CAR HAULER. THANKS.


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 12 2011, 01:17 AM~20073501
> *already did
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

lone star said:


> YEA, THATS NOT A CAR HAULER. THANKS.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

crimepays84 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I HAVE A 20ft CAR HAULER FOR MY FLEETWOOD IS PERFECT !! I HAVE A 9000 POUND WINCH ON IT JUST IN CASE ,, I TOW IT WITH MY 3500 CHEVY


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

40Ft  Also have a 20 footer for single car times


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

anybody want a diamond plate cover for front of trailer pm me i got one i dont use


----------

